# Pharma Reps jobs in HK



## Karen Summerson (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi I am living in England here on holiday visting my son in HK I am interested in gettig a job in the Pharma industry here.I became a Pharma Rep some 14 yrs ago after a successful career in Nursing I am at present a hospital Specialist Rep (last 8 yrs) Are there any job agencys that specialise in this field as there are in the UK any information would be most welcome


----------

